# IP adress wont renew



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

I am pretty sure this is an IP problem, but not certain. Basically here is what has happened.

A week ago my wireless displayed "limited or no connectivity". Of cource I though none the less of this as it happens often and goes away sooner or later. But this time it didn't. I atempted to "Repair network" However when it came to "renewing the IP adress" it wouldn't get any further. and came up with the error message, "cannot renew IP adress". 

The setup is Windows XP SP2 running on a laptop with 512 meg of ram and 1.7GHZ clock speed. I'm sure it is somthing wrong with the computer it's self as the PC I am currently using is on the same network, and that is working with no problem. Plus when going to a freinds house I had the same problem connecting to his wirless. I also tried using a wired network, but to no avail, the same problem occured.

I found somwhere on the internet a program called "Automated Winsock fix for windows" from what seemed a reputable site, but this had no affect on the network

Since then I have been searching on the interenet for various solutions. I have atempted under command prompt doing "IPCONFIG/RELEASE IPCONFIG/RENEW" along with other things. Doing those commands were unsucessful, the first worked fine, however the second failed saying the request server timed out.

I have also tried doing the following commands

netsh winsock reset catalog

netsh int ip reset reset.log

But neither of these had any effect


I have attempted to manualy set the IP adress. I attempted setting it to both 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2 (as there is another PC on the network I figured the former might allready be taken). But that didn't work either. So I reset it back to the defualt auto asign one

I noticed after a reboot that I did after some of the later attempts that the limited or no connectivity symbol had vanished. Unfortunatly the network still doesn't work. And although it says I am conected I can not acess the internet, or even ping the router.

Thats all I can think of that might help... oh well just in case the router is a linksys WAG54G

So if anyone has had a problem like this and fixed it it would be great to hear how. Or if anyone is knowlagable in this sort of thing it would be awsome to have any ideas. 

If you need to know anything else about the problem then I can answer as soon as posible

Thank you very much in advance

Rabidherring


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## firemouse (Jun 6, 2007)

It sounds like somthing is wrong with DHCP. I'd try a couple things. If you can directly plug yourself into the modem see of you can get connectivity that way. As it sounds, your wireless router has it's own build it DHCP server and it dishes out addresses for you, somthing may have messed up how it was configured, if you are able to reset its settings it may help.


----------



## Dirty_Al (Jun 5, 2007)

ok normally the router will take up the IP of 192.168.0.1

So to set an IP manually make sure your ip is 192.168.0.2 or higher
Subnet Mask is set to 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway is set to 192.168.0.1
and you're dns is set to 192.168.0.1

This should fix you're problem. If not contact your ISP and tell them your IP address cannot be renewed and there is a problem with there DHCP server with IP leasing.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If he can't get an automatic IP address with everything setup properly, there's little chance that manually setting it up will fix it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

Right, I have given everything above a go. Manualy setting up the IP config unfortunately acheived nothing. I have have also attmepted a wired conection to the router, it gave the same simptons as the wireless one unfortunatly.

Here is what "IPCONFIG/ALL" came up with

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Rabidherring
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 16-92-54-13-00-67

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-E3-9F-29-4A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Just thought I'd also let you know that have acess to the config of the actual router if that's the problem, but I doubt it is as this PC is working fine on it.

Thanks for trying so far everyone


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This is curious!


> Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 192.168.0.2
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0


It appears you got an IP address from the router, however for some reason you don't have a Default Gateway! That should come from the router. Try a factory reset and reconfiguration of the router, maybe it's brain is toasted. :smile:


----------



## britannic (Jun 8, 2007)

Actually, it looks like an IP autoconfig address was pulled from XP's config - there are no lease times or DHCP refs mentioned in the output. Question, is DHCP enabled for the wireless card?



johnwill said:


> This is curious!It appears you got an IP address from the router, however for some reason you don't have a Default Gateway! That should come from the router. Try a factory reset and reconfiguration of the router, maybe it's brain is toasted. :smile:


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

britannic said:


> Actually, it looks like an IP autoconfig address was pulled from XP's config - there are no lease times or DHCP refs mentioned in the output. Question, is DHCP enabled for the wireless card?


See the previous post. Dhcp is setup, this isn't in the auto range, and if it has no default gateway it has no way out.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

kinbard said:


> See the previous post. Dhcp is setup, this isn't in the auto range, and if it has no default gateway it has no way out.


BTW, sorry if that came off rude. I was working on two pcs at the time and a mouse kept getting in the way of the keyboard.:grin:


----------



## britannic (Jun 8, 2007)

kinbard said:


> BTW, sorry if that came off rude. I was working on two pcs at the time and a mouse kept getting in the way of the keyboard.:grin:


Not at all; but the output from ipconfig /all doesn't have the information you'd expect to see if it really did get a DHCP address...

It's also possible to configure the autoconfig to give an address that doesn't begin 169.xxx.xxx.xxx .


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah, thats true. Looks like it started to do some work then gave out for the day :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

britannic said:


> Not at all; but the output from ipconfig /all doesn't have the information you'd expect to see if it really did get a DHCP address...
> 
> It's also possible to configure the autoconfig to give an address that doesn't begin 169.xxx.xxx.xxx .


Since when? Unless Microsoft has slipped that one in in the last week or two, that doesn't happen. 169.254.x.x is the only range that Windows has ever used. It might be possible to hack Windows and change this, but it's sure not something that I've ever seen, or anyone else I know either.


----------



## britannic (Jun 8, 2007)

You are correct in saying that MS will use that autoconfig private address by default, however, in the advanced settings for the IP Protocol, a different address can be selected. Some while back, when I was having issues with an XP machine that wouldn't lease DHCP and it autoconfigured to 169.xxx.xxx.xxx, I used this option to set it to a desired address.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Other than setting manual addresses, where would that be? I sure don't see the capability on this XP-Pro machine. A manual address is NOT the same an autoconfiguration address. Since DHCP is enabled, the address you get when a DHCP server is not found is always 169.254.x.x with a subnet mask of 255.255.0.0. This has been the same for many years, and has not changed from W98 through Vista.


----------



## britannic (Jun 8, 2007)

MS Auto configuration private addresses can be overridden by opening the Network IF properties, then Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) properties, then Alternate Configuration Properties.

I experimented with my XP Pro box and was able to change the auto config IP from 169.xxx.xxx.xxx to a different address and my ipconfig /all output matched the users exactly.

If you notice, their ipconfig /all actually shows they're loading an auto config address, which means the problem probably is on the DHCP server end: 

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-E3-9F-29-4A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
*Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 192.168.0.2*
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, try as I might, I could never get one to match that display. However, it's easy to do with a text editor. :wink:


----------



## britannic (Jun 8, 2007)

OK, below are the unedited screenshots of my efforts to help our user rabidherring, the "Local Area Connection" is the interface I used to replicate the problem. The Autoconfiguration address can be clearly seen, which matches their ifconfig /all out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

Well in the TCP/IP Dialogue you found I found I had the same setting. This is one of the results of the meddlings I have done trying to find out the problem. Interestingly enough when the settings are like that it displays "connceted to wirless network" and when they are set on auto it says "Limited or no connectivity." but with either I cannot acess the net. 

I also thought It might be helpful If I told you the excat error I get when typing "IPCONFIG/RENEW" it is 

"An error occured while renewing interface Wireless Network Connection : unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out"

If that is any help let me know, I am just about to have a fiddle around with the settings on the router, but I doubt that will do anything as, as I said before I'm sure the problem is with the laptop, as I cannot connect to any network


----------



## britannic (Jun 8, 2007)

Are you able to configure your wireless router? 

There's a strong possibility that your wireless router isn't responding to DHCP requests any more. If you can access and log into your Linksys wirelss router, check to see if it has DHCP enabled. If it does, have your tried rebooting it? Was its firmware updated recently? 

If it has RJ45 net ports/jacks, try a direct cable connection from your PC to it and see if the problem goes away. If you can get a different PC to hook up to it, try that, then you'll know if it's your PC or the router that's giving the problem.

Please post the configuration of the router (if available, there may be a status/summary screen - e.g IP addresses etc.) and also the ipconfig /all output of the other PC you mentioned.


----------



## britannic (Jun 8, 2007)

I just noticed that you have already tried a wire connection to your router. If you have a different router or network you can connect to (free WIFI at a cafe etc.) then you should be able to eliminate or confirm your PC as the problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

britannic said:


> OK, below are the unedited screenshots of my efforts to help our user rabidherring, the "Local Area Connection" is the interface I used to replicate the problem. The Autoconfiguration address can be clearly seen, which matches their ifconfig /all out.


It's odd that I couldn't duplicate that... :4-dontkno


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

The other PC that is connecting to it (This one) is working fine, so I doubt there is a problem with the config, but for what it's worth I'll post up what I can find anyway.

This is all I could find on IP and DHCP in the settings










I am able to upgrade the firmware should it be nessacery, but I am unkeen to do so as that might restore the deafaults, and if I cant fix it my dad will find out and be.... lets put it kindly... unhappy


The IPCONFIG/ALL on this pc (connected to the same network) is

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MillsMachine
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain_not_set.invalid

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-20-ED-3C-63-53
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.139.132.6
212.139.132.7
192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 10 June 2007 20:29:33
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 11 June 2007 20:29:33




Oh, and I did say earlier, but you must have missed it, so just to clarify, I have allready tried the laptop on both a wired, and wireless network at a freinds house, so I am pretty sure we can isolate my laptop as the problem


Oh, and thank you all for helping me so far


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## britannic (Jun 8, 2007)

Does the other PC connect using wireless or net cable?


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Huh, this has turned interesting. Well, if you did make changes in this area I think the first step to do is get everything back to the way it was. Undo the changes you made, and, if you are able to configure your router as britannic asked, set it back to factory defaults. Then we can go from there. 
Britannic you taught me something new!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

I had allready tried those commands johnwill (it says so on 1st post), but I'll give it another crack just in case. Kinbard, I have allready reset all the changes that I fiddled around with. and I will semi reset it to factory deafults, I cant properally because the settings that work arn't the defaults, but I will reset it to the setting's that I was using when it was working. and finally britannic, the other PC is wired to the netowork.

thanks for help so far all

rabidherring


----------



## britannic (Jun 8, 2007)

Since the PC is hard wired and works properly, have you tried hardwiring the laptop as well and see if it connects. If it does, there may be an issue with the negotiating DHCP over the wireless or some other issue with the wireless connectivity, such as mismatched security options.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello again all, I thought I'd let you know what I have found. Yesterday I found a network I was able to connect to. I wondered if the problem had been solved for all routers but apparently not. I later realised that the one I had been able to connect to was unsecured whereas the ones not working wern't. When I got home I disabled the security on the router and now I can connect to it. It's good I have a working solution, but it isn't ideal as anyone can connect to a unsecured netowork.

I have also found complaints on the event viewer that could be related. Now I have a working internet solution I can acess the help which might fix the problem. anyway here is the message in the event viewer










I think we may be onto somthing now so does anyone know what the problem might be now?

Thanks in advance

Rabidherring


----------



## britannic (Jun 8, 2007)

You'll need to set up security on the PC to match the wireless router. A good security option for wireless (if the router supports it) is WPA2, if you're using that you may need to download a microsoft update to support it on the PC. Start off with a simple password to get it working and once it does, change it to a more secure one.

Here's a link to the WPA2 update: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/893357


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's probably unlikely that you have WPA2 hardware unless all of it is pretty new.

To resolve the duplicate IP address, you need to do the following.

- Make SURE that any device that has a fixed IP address assigned is outside the range of the router's DHCP address pool. (Since you would have manually configured these devices, you should know about them.)

Turn off everything, router, modem, computers.

Turn on the modem, wait for it to get connected.

Turn on the router, wait for at least two minutes.

Boot the computers one at a time. You should not get any duplicate IP address errors.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi again guys I have just set the router settings back to the wep key they were previously on, and it worked, the network is now both fuctional and safe. I don't know what the problem was, I can only geuss there was a problem with the security settings either on the router or PC which resetting solved. I can't be sure yet whether the PC will work with other routers, but the most important one is now fixed.

Thank you all for helping me figure out what to do

Rabidherring

P.S. I am new here, do I need to change the topic title or somthing to signify I am finished with this thread?

cheers


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

All fixed. :smile:


----------

